# So what are some of the exposure therapy items?



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just started CBT with my thearapist and right now we're working on the thought process and stuff, but I know down the line there are things physical things I'm gonna have to do. I'm already feeling pretty good and more positive. :boogie Just wondering what's in store for me.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It will be directed by your goals, which will be directed by all the things you cant do now and want to do in the future. Starting at the least fear, you will place yourself in siutations, and do and say things that you normally wouldnt. You will predict beforehand what will go wrong, you will predict how you will react and how they will react. Using a technique known as Saftey Behaviour reomval and Externalising Focus, you should be more aware and calmer in these interactions. You may experience a shot of anxiety when you do this - the idea is to stay in the moment and, if your therapist grades the experiments / exposure correctly and you are not starting out too hard, observe that the anxiety reaches a peak and then subsides.

After you will compare the reality of the experience with the prediction. You may feel an immediate shift - a "why was I ever worried about THAT???" type response. Or if some part of it troubles you, you will use the cognitive portion of your therapy to get it in perspective and hopefully encourage you to try again. Remember its not positive thinking - its RATIONAL thinking. Understand what it really means about you, your life and other people. Bad things, like good and neutral things, happen all the time to everyone - it doesnt mean that you are singled out by the universal ***-kicker for a crappy life - it was just your turn.

Your experiments will be unique to you, because you are a unique individual.

Good Luck 

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

There's not much else to say besides what Ross said. Haha!


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Remember its not positive thinking - its RATIONAL thinking. Understand what it really means about you, your life and other people. Bad things, like good and neutral things, happen all the time to everyone - it doesnt mean that you are singled out by the universal ***-kicker for a crappy life - it was just your turn.


 :agree I like what Ross had to say above. It's about retraining your mind to think rationally.

For me, I live my fears everyday (phones, meetings, etc) except now I am learning to deal with those feelings and thoughts more rationally.

I am getting better at it everyday.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

THANKS!!!!!! in one way I'm relived and in another i'm scared sh**less of what's coming.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's a great feeling, GTI79. Embrace it, since it means you're trying something new. If what you've done in the past has led to problems, it's good that you have these feelings.


----------

